
Learning to Read at Age 41 - prismatic
http://www.nypl.org/blog/2016/01/14/learning-read-age-41
======
vijayr
This is a beautiful story! The past two weeks has been ugly, with all the news
about violence against women by refugees, violence against refugees by gangs
etc. This story is an example of how an immigrant can grow in a foreign land
and how a local can help an immigrant grow.

I wish such stories were more common than the stories we are currently hearing
from Europe :(

~~~
wkcamp
Absolutely beautiful. I think these stories are also a way to balance our
feelings with the conflict we face/hear of. We'll always be hearing of/facing
harsh issues prevalent in the world, and we need to maintain our hope. Stories
like this one help us do just that.

------
kome
Way to go!

